# freebsd bwn firmware



## aminbaik (Dec 23, 2019)

Hello, 
                          I have pfsense with the last version …. I have  minipc with wifi bcm43224.
                          the system is not detected …. I read about that and I see that I have to install bwn on the FreeBSD.
                          but I don't know how ! 
                          any one can help to do that ?

                          thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 24, 2019)

aminbaik said:


> I have pfsense with the last version


Please read the rules.

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

